# First timer - best grooming tools



## Carolyne (Mar 13, 2012)

Our pupo is due to be born this week (soooooooo excited ); but we want to start and buy a few bits before she comes home in 8 weeks time - helps to spread the cost too.

Which grooming tools would you recommend; think I would prefer scissors than clippers to start with. Want to buy a good decent pair that won't pull - any recommendations of brands or websites.

Which brushes are best too?

And again with shampoos etc

Any advice appprcaited


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

I would focas on puppy stuff just now. leave the grooming stuff. you wont need that for a good number of months. its nit alway possible to just sciszor a dog and their are some arias you neex to use clippers on. it all depends on the dogs coat and the time you spend dematting. 

so for the time being focas on normal puppy/dog esentals. a simple soft slicker or a pin ball brush and a combe will sufice for now. 

just work on getting her used to being brushed and haveing her legs,tail and face worked on. will make life a lot easier.


----------



## Carolyne (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for the reply

Have found some Mikki stuff on anazon that looks good so think I shall order that for our pup. 

What age will I need to start thinking about the proper grooming? Is it when the adult coat comes in or before that? Until then will the odd snip snip with scissors suffice?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

To be honest untill you pup is 7-8 minths old all you need to do is trim the eyes and bum so they can see and they dont get poo caught in their coat that can stoop them pooing(that happened with inca, i couldnt work out whay she was straining but nothing coming out) 

the miki stuff is good, the slickers are good and the scissors are ok fir little trims. i need ti eaither get min sharppened or get a new set as ime are used for dematting so arent as good as they used to be. but miki is a good start.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi there, the Mikki stuff is fine if you want low cost stuff to have a go with. I still use the thinning scissors but the pin brush and ball end slicker weren't so good. After about a years use the ball end slicker started to lose pins so I threw it away as I didn't want to leave pins in the coat. The pin brush was a bit annoying as the pins kept going in when I used it and I'd have to keep pulling each pin back out after every use (although maybe they've now improved the design!). I've never used a bristle brush. A tangle teezer is a good option to gently get a young puppy used to daily brushing but not that useful once the coat starts to fill out http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tangle-Teez...NW7G/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333616254&sr=8-1. I just used one as I happened to have them for my young daughter and they don't pull they just tease out knots.

If you want to invest in stuff that will last and help you build up a quality set of grooming tools I'd recommend the following:

Karlie coarse comb (which is still a staple item for combing both my girls over every few days: http://www.groomers-online.com/product.php/1069/karlie-coarse-comb

A soft slicker like the Mars to take out loose hair and which will always be useful for the delicate tummy area once your puppy is an adult: http://www.groomers-online.com/product.php/1209/mars-soft-wooden-slicker


A refreshing spray so you don't end up bathing puppy too ofetn. I like Pet Head: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pet-Head-Ma...?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1333615615&sr=1-2 and http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pet-Head-Ba...?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1333615615&sr=1-5

Tropiclean products are great for bathing http://www.rlpetproducts.co.uk/store/dogs/grooming/. Once the adult comes in then the Tangle Remover is great to help control mats. I spray this lightly over Remy now and again even though she doesn't mat yet as it conditions the coat and then she is also used to the product.

An Easidri towel is great for blotting off all the excess water in the coat after bathing http://www.amazon.co.uk/Easidri-Equ...?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1333615846&sr=1-3.

I use thinning scissors to tidy Remy's face and the Mikki ones are fine. If you want to invest in good scissors the Roseline range is very popular. I have a pair of Diamond Edge which are a bit cheaper but still good quality as I don't use scissors that much and tend to use the clippers more: http://www.diamondedgeltd.com/acatalog/Diamond_Edge_Dog_Grooming_Scissors.html. I have the 315p ones.

I use a pin brush for just going over the coat when I have finished with the comb and slicker and picked up a Dog Master at Crufts for a few pounds. The pins are nice and long so go down right to the base of the coat and the pins stay put and don't keep sinking in like the Mikki ones.

If you want to see more about how groom my two take a look here http://www.embees-cockapoos.co.uk/1/category/grooming/1.html. I did a movie of Remy have a groom yesterday so will add another post in next couple of days.

Once the adult coat comes in a Les Poochs is the best and I have the single head green which is soft and flexible http://www.redcape.co.uk/store/itemDetails.asp?id=27-10-2139

Maybe start with a coarse comb, soft slicker and Mikki thinning and face scissors.

The info here is also useful so you can see what is involved in the long term: http://www.jukeedoodles.com/p/grooming.html and http://www.cockapooclubgb.co.uk/grooming.html.


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Carolyne said:


> Thanks for the reply
> 
> Have found some Mikki stuff on anazon that looks good so think I shall order that for our pup.
> 
> What age will I need to start thinking about the proper grooming? Is it when the adult coat comes in or before that? Until then will the odd snip snip with scissors suffice?


Hi i have already mentioned in another thread, but just thought id post here to let you know that the online pet planet have a good sale on at the minute on mikki products

Leanne x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Just wanted to mention that I ordered a Karlie coarse comb which arrived today and it is the best grooming tool so far. Many thanks Mandy for the recommendation. x


----------

